# slab unlevel...what to do?



## Phatboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Well I am getting ready to install a real maple wood floor, and its going to cost me alot of money so I want it done right.  My problem is this:

My living room is 12x20 and has a 1.5inch down slope over a 12 ft span.  The 20 foot lengths are level front to back but accross the 12ft span of the room the slab drops 1.5inches.

I have been told this will take roughly 12 fifty lb bags of self leveling compound to fix.  I have also been told to call a concrete refinisher, as well as glue some ply down and self level over that to take up some of the room.

What is the best way to do this.  Is 12 bags of SLC to much?  The flooring guy wanted $1100 dollars to level it out. 

What should I do?


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 23, 2008)

Your trying to install expensive wood flooring onto concrete...hmmm.
If you want it to last, you need a subfloor to "nail" it to. True wood will not float, it will only cup and warp. And never glue it to concrete. However you do it is up to you. 2x4 PT nailed to the concrete over a plastic barrier will work the best. Then shim the 2x's where you need to.
Remember to start at the highest point and level from there. 
Hope you can make em fit, otherwise, I personally would not waste my time with wood.
Good luck man.


----------



## hondadrv24 (Sep 23, 2008)

I think that the inspector's way would definitely be easier than putting down floor leveling compound, not to mention he's right you need to nail down real hardwood flooring.  You can do this, I would suggest getting a laser that you could set up to show yourself the level of the room, its much easier than regular levels.
good luck
Justin


----------



## Phatboy (Sep 24, 2008)

oK so technically its not ''real'' wood.  Its an engineered floor, but the top 1/4 in of the plank is real.  Do these rules still apply.  The floor place.  Yes that is the name of the store, said that glueing this down was standard practice.  Do they just not care that much?

We dont know what were going to do.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 24, 2008)

Look up the directions that the floor manufacturer recommends, heck I would even e-mail them your question. They are the only ones who can tell you for sure and can back it up in writing. 
In my experience, gluing any floor which is made of organic materials (wood, plywood,pressboard)is going to create issues. And not having a vapor barrier between an engineered floor and concrete is also a bad idea.

Tell us what they recommend.


----------



## 911handyman (Sep 29, 2008)

hey there, seen a show on this old house classics about slopes, my suggestion would be too, make your own shims out of 2x4 pressure treated. cutting the shims from 1'' to nothing keeping the spacing at 16''on center. then i would go to the local lumber store for some 4x8 sheets of plywood to sheet the entire 12x20 room. this will give u a nice start. A good construction adheasive is a must. Remember glue it and screw it. hope this helps.


----------

